# Probleme mit xorg-server

## michael_w

Hi,

nach dem Update auf 1.9.2 hab ich so meine Probleme mit Tastatur und Mouse. Ich hab mir die diversen Threads im Forum durchgelesen. 

Ich hab folgende Fragen:

1. wie muss die Section "ServerLayout" jetzt aussehen (speziell im Bezug auf Tastatur und Mouse)?

2. Section "InputDevice" soll es ja nicht mehr geben, okay, nur wieso steht die dann noch in /usr/share/doc/xorg-server-1.9.2/xorg.conf.example drin?

3. wiee bekomme eich mit dem hier:

```

Section "InputClass"

       Identifier "keyboard-all"

       Driver "evdev"

       Option "XkbLayout" "de"

       Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

       MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

```

 ein deutsches Tastatur-Layout hin (mit obigem hab ich keine Umlaute und auch sonst sind einige Zeichen "verbogen")?

make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

USE="X pdf gtk qt3 qt4 alsa cdr mmx sse mmxext ssse3 sse2\

     mp3 gui gimpprint usb unicode cddb dga dvd encode iconv jpeg mp3\

     gimp isdnlog opengl png quicktime real samba truetype \

     mplayer xorg asf nvidia xvmc isdn nls dbus svg exif ogg\

     a52 aac aalib v4l v4l2 xv xvid ffmpeg sdl audiofile mad mikmod vorbis\

     syslog xscreensaver samba acpi apm lm_sensors pmu dvdread apache2 qt3suppor

t\

     kde xulrunner xcomposite cuda webkit unicode vhook x264\

     cupsddk -ppds tiff 64bit acpi php mp4 threads git subversion"

LINGUAS="de"

#INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia"

SANE_BACKENDS="canon microtek2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ "

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Das Erste was mir einfällt sind meine eigenen Probleme, die ich beim Umstieg von einer xorg-Version auf eine andere mit evdev hatte.

Bei mir hat es geholfen, den fdi-cache von hal zu löschen:

```
rm /var/cache/hald/fdi-cache
```

----------

## culix

HAL wird ab xorg-server 1.8 nicht mehr genutzt. Hab auch erst meine *.fdi Files durchgeforstet...

Hast Du den xorg-server mit useflag udev gebaut?

Siehe http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

Meine Keyboard Section:

```

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"  

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

```

In der Section ServerLayout wird das Device dann gar nicht mehr aufgeführt wenn Du InputClass nimmst.

cu(lix)

----------

## MarcenX

meine conf's sehen so aus

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier      "Logitech class"

   Driver          "evdev"

   MatchIsKeyboard "on"

   MatchProduct    "Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard"

   MatchVendor     "Logitech"

   Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

   Option "XkbVariant" "qwerty,nodeadkeys"

   Option "XkbModel"   "logiinkseusb"

EndSection
```

und für die Maus

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier      "Razer class"

   Driver          "evdev"

   MatchIsPointer  "on"

   MatchProduct    "Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse"

   MatchVendor     "Razer"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"       "true"

   Option   "AccelerationProfile"  "1"

   Option   "AccelerationScheme"   "predictable"

   Option   "AdaptiveDeceleration" "4"

EndSection
```

Mit 

```
udevadm info --export-db | grep  -Ew "(NAME|ID_VENDOR)"
```

 wird der MatchProduct und MatchVendor angezeit.

NAME = MatchProduct

----------

## toralf

Für eine dt. Tastatur reicht bei mir :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ cat /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-keyboard.conf 

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "de(nodeadkeys)"

EndSection

```

----------

